

Verb Mill (podcast network) 2nd live show. - owenfi
http://listen.verbmill.net/

======
owenfi
Hey, we're working to build the network and looking for any feedback.
Technical or other.

What's going on now is an auctioneer competition and commentary from the
host's of Fast Talking (a podcast about auctions)

